# Trump press conf: Folders 'showing' business plan were blank



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

This is really too easy.

I can't wait for the day I see a GOP voter call him out on his sh3t. Will it be one of you on here? Time will tell. I think many here don't want to risk the wrath of other Nodak members to stick your neck out calling him a shill.

Today at his press conference, President-elect Trump* actually showed up with a pile of folders on the table in front of him. They were blank. As is his head. He also planted several dozen paid staffers to come clap and heckle the press... That has never been done before. Ever. His ego is so fragile, that he had to make sure noises were caught on camera seemingly agreeing with his verbal diarrhea :laugh: :laugh:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world ... 23426.html



> *Donald Trump press conference: Folders 'containing his business plan' appear to be blank*
> 
> The papers that Donald Trump made the centre of his first press conference in six months actually appear to have been blank.
> 
> ...


:rollin:

I'm curious at what point you'll get tired of his antics? At what point he'll be outed as such an obvious fake fool, or have done something so egregious that *YOU* will say enough already President Trump*

Do you have a personal line in the sand?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> actually showed up with a pile of folders on the table in front of him. They were blank.


 Can you prove that? If not it's just more hysterical bs.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I made a comment in another thread about this....

But... I know the press was "screaming" for access.... HMMMMMM.... why would you give the press access to the documents if the transition isn't completely done??? You wouldn't because there could be sensitive info in them and until the agreement is finalized those are pvt documents. Until those documents get recorded.... that is when they get public.

Now you ask why he would even do this.... HMMMMM.... hasn't the media, other political leaders been screaming that he "cant" be president because of his business dealings?? YES THEY HAVE.

So now when a guy does a symbolic gesture to show the world that it takes mountains of paper work to get this done. They cry let me see the documents. When I am sure it hasn't been finalized yet.

So people ***** if he doesn't say anything about it and then when he does they ***** again.

Got to love some people's mind set.... I am sure they complain if their ice cream is too cold as well.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

You mistakenly think that a majority of conservatives are blindly loyal to Trump........We don't operate like conservatives......Obamas followers were blindly loyal As seem to be most Hillary supporters)..... They saw no wrong in anything he did....... Most conservatives know we have to keep a leash on Trump. The bigger problem may be keeping a leash on the conservative congressmen who may think they have free rein.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dak...

You are 100% correct. Look at how Ryan and other congressman are putting out the "flames" on many things that Trump has said and the media is running wild with....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

I also agree that the Rep in congress need to govern for all not just conservatives. They need to look out for the good of all not just their party.... which seems all elected officials now a days forget. :bop:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> This is really too easy.
> 
> I can't wait for the day I see a GOP voter call him out on his sh3t. Will it be one of you on here? Time will tell. I think many here don't want to risk the wrath of other Nodak members to stick your neck out calling him a shill.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty damning evidence right there. :rollin:

They had papers with no sticky notes and, and, they wouldn't let us see the papers, they must have been blank, yeah, that's it, they were blank.

Really?

Your bias is showing.

What a joke.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> That's some pretty damning evidence right there. :rollin:
> 
> They had papers with no sticky notes and, and, they wouldn't let us see the papers, they must have been blank, yeah, that's it, they were blank.
> 
> ...


Hunt1 I think we can add a third radical to our list of radical liberals. I can't name them all because one came back five or six times under different names. I don't think if I live to a hundred I will forget the phone call I got one night where the one told me he was a genius and made six figures so I should listen to him. Wow. Self worship if I have ever seen it. I think that's how they get from a ferry tale turning to reality in their mind. Sort of like how Johnny Carson would hold up an envelope and tell you what it said inside. Now we have manila envelopes laying on a table and the mind reading liberals know they are blank without looking. I'm impressed, but not in a good way.


----------

